# Crushed Velvet



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

I was wondering. Is there anything wrong with using crushed velvet to cover my dash and interior trim?


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

As well as maybe some tips for laying it?


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

Alright. I'm not waiting for someone to tell me it'll fade real bad or rip easy or anything. lol. I already covered my entire dash. I'm not sure if I did it right. I took my dash outta my car and sandblasted it. painted it black. waited a day and covered the entire thing in 1/4" batting. (bad idea?) And then after that was all cut out and purdy I came back with black crushed velvet over the entire thing. I wrapped it around all the corners and as well as gluing it to the batting I glued it to the inside of the dash (where people can't see. hoping it'd be the strength behind the hold because the batting seemed a bit to easy to tear)

Soo. It's looking alright so I went back to the store to grab more fabric (not velvet) to throw on some other parts and found out the store doesn't sell it anymore so I went and re-did my doors and put black crushed on those as well just over the 'carpet' looking fabric thats already on it. Made it realy soft and turned out looking nice. I slightly tore the dash around the glove box so you can see a little white batting *grr* any way to fix this itsy bitsy little spot? Plus I tried to put black crush on my visors but damn. thats a bitch and turned out horrid so I'm pealing it up and going with the sewing method but this crushed doesn't like to sew to nicely. Any tips? Now I'm kindof up in the air as to what kind of carpet and headliner to put in. I want to put black crushed headliner as well but there is no way I can buy a kit for that (I don't think?) and I couldn't imagine any glue+batting mix I could make stay? I need help with that. and a good floor carpet idea to put down. I have my seats tore out. I just need a good fabric that isn't as tearable/mutatable as crushed velvet. Plus.. I drive a 63 dodge Polara. My seats suck. $700+ to reupholser both of benches so I want seats out of a lincoln (with all the adjustments and buttons on em. hehe.) Think I'll have any luck getting those in my '63 Dodge Polara? I want black leather for those. I'll have pictures soon if anyone cares to see my little toy. This is the first time i've done any of this so it may not be up to layitlow.com's par. lol. Thanks for any help.


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

i would no ever have it in my car agine i had it in my regal and it is easy to rip and hard to keep clean if you are going to be driveing it i would not put it in there and dont put mirrors in it if it is going to be drivin i did that also and it is a no no from hell i was brakeing them all the time when i sold the car i had 20 of them broke 

if you already have done it you cant go back but just for the nexst car you do i am just saying i would not spend the money or time on it :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

whats wrong with crushed velvet, its soo circa 1980.... :thumbsup: 



Last edited by rollin low in a grand prix at Oct 20 2003, 08:41 PM


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I once had a pair of crushed velvet underwear


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

was it in 82?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

83 if i remember, they had a nice little wool pocket that me sack fit into nice and snug..


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

:0


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

Well damn. I've got the entire dash wrapped. All the trim around the interior part of the windshield, my glove box, some side trim inside, the rear deck (under the rear window) and a few other retarded pieces. Well. If it's that much a pain in the ass to keep that stuff up I'm going to finish the project and park the car. lol. It looks good (to my untrained eyes. lol) Thanks for the info though. I knew I shoulda asked before I laid it all down. What fabric would go good on the floor that would go with black crushed velvet? haha.


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

Well. Here are the pics. I think I did a good job for it being my first time messing with anything. Slightly sad it had to be crushed velvet but I'll re-do it with something better the next time around. lol. 


















































































And yes I do realize I realy realy realy suck at taking pictures. lol... Light, dark, angles, I don't know shit. And these pics realy don't reflect how good it looks while your actualy sitting in the car. (or how soft it feels. lol)


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)




----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

THAT WILL BE PRETTY EASY TO KEEP UP MINE HAD IT ON THE ROOF THE FLOORS SEATS ETC... AND IT WAS CRUSHED LIKE RINKLED UP IT SUCKED ASS AND EVERY THING HAD PADDING BEHIND IT 

I WOULD GO WITH JUST CARPET ON THE FLOORS IF YOU DONT YOU WILL REALLY REALLY HATE YOUR SELF LATER


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

The floors are going to be plain black carpet (as dark and shiny black as I can get). The seats I'm going to rip out of a lincoln if I can find one. I want all the digital settings and shit that I can get. I'm going to MAKE the seats fit. (black leather) anyway. the cieling. I'm just going to order a plain fabric headliner.. put some strong foam shit on it, cover it loosely with crushed velvet and then puttin buttons on it for that 'buttoned' look I guess. Plus I think that'd be the best way to make it hold for as long as possible. It should all go together. I just don't know how well the black "leather" seats, black "Carpet" floor and black "Crushed Velvet" cieling, dash and trim will go together. I guess we'll see.


----------



## peteypablo (Sep 5, 2003)

You should of taken care of the seats first, unless you are going to replace them, and take out that 6x9 please! Put a T.V. there.


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

First off I would put my lcd right where the 6x9 is but if you know much 'bout lcd's you can't see them good at certain angles and that happens to be one of those angles. plus it's in direct sunlight. Not good for mah lcd. so right below that (below the headunit) I'm putting a box for two more smaller maybe 5" speakers and the lcd to go so it's at an upslant angle plus hidden from direct sunlight 99% of the time. As for the seats. I just don't have the $700 to get them reupholstered and/or the donor lincoln (becuase I realy actualy want the lincoln seats) but it takes me like 30 seconds to rip them out. They come out easy since I hacked off the old rusted bolts and put new stainless shit on. I'll gets to making that box with the lcd in it if your interested in seing that. Hopefully I can do it tommarow. this weekend I'm going to tear into the body now that I can tear off chrome without freakin out cuz I just bought a whole new re-crome setup.


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

I apologize. Let me take my foot out of my mouth. I had to stare at the picture for a few minutes but there is nothing keeping me from making a molding to hold a dvd screen slanted out in that spot. Your right. I'm going to do just that. But this car's factory stereo had 2 6x9's. one in the front and one in the back. How would you all suggest I go about making a better setup for it. I don't want obtrustive boxes everywhere. Tips would be a godsend right now. thanks.


----------



## immortalsouljah (Oct 1, 2001)

I think the doors look great, but something looks funny about the dash. It seems like the material isnt as shiney there as on the doors. Maybe it's just the way the light hits it in the pics. Also that center 6x9 does look a little off. Move it or find a nice old school grille to cover it or something.


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

lol. Everything is just as shiney as the doors. the doors just had the perfect reflection of light to let it sparkle a bit more. I was parked next to a huge ass building blocking insane light. Anyway. Here are some pics of my mutilation today. I'm realynot pleased with this becuase I completely zoned off the fact that my lcd had tabs on it =\ and I couldn't figure out a way to hide them without displaying seams which realy piss me off. Anyway. It's an LCD instead of a speaker. heh. it's purdy. I don't think I'll hook it up to my dvd player until I get the carpet and seats done. I like hearin what would look better. throw some more shit at me. And yes I know I post to many pictures. I jsut suck at taking pictures so I have to take a million to get 1 good shot. here they come.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i found a material that i simply love..stuff is called ultra suede...i used to upholster yachts and by far this is the best stuff i have seen to date...it feels almost identical to suede its very durable and almost impossible to stain...only downside is that it is expensive...it comes in alot of colors also...its very soft check the stuff


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

The whole reason I went with crushed velvet is becuase it was cheap. heh. I was working with an entirely different fabric but in a slightly inebriated haze I couldn't find anymore of it at the store so the lady suggested I try either crushed velvet or velour? I think it was. I just liked the whole feel of the crushed after staring at it for half an hour. heh. I do wish it was more durable though. I've shredded an ungodly amount just manipulating it.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

look for something with a real heavy knap to it.....there are alot of fabrics out like crush that dont rip and get dirty as easy...ive seen plenty


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

GOOD JOB, THE LCD SCREEN LOOKS 100 TIMES BETTER THERE THAN THE 6X9 DOES.
KEEP US UPDATED.


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

I tore off the front quarter panels. I'm re-doing them this weekend cuz I don't have $400 / each to drop on new ones. Unfortunately were comming into heavy rain so nothing will be done anytime soon. I'm a poor bitch at the lack of a real garage. heh.


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by liquid_@Oct 24 2003, 08:09 AM
> *I tore off the front quarter panels. I'm re-doing them this weekend cuz I don't have $400 / each to drop on new ones. Unfortunately were comming into heavy rain so nothing will be done anytime soon. I'm a poor bitch at the lack of a real garage. heh.*


 don't feel bad, i installed my hydros in front of my apartment, with the exception of the welding. man as long as you WANT to do it, you will, doesn't matter where you have to work on it at, but keep us updated.


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

I'm just waiting on my mig welder that I ordered to get here. I don't know a damn thing about welding but I was told Mig by Lincoln so it's on it's way. Then I can get back to work. I'll bring the post back up from obvlivion when I get back to work =)


----------

